# ++ صور للعذراء مريم فى منتهى الجمال ++



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الله يا كوكو
بجد صور ررررررررروعه
سلم ايدك *


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## SALVATION (5 أغسطس 2009)

_صلاوتك يا ام الفادى_
_شكراا كتيير كوكو لروعة وجمال الصور_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميله جدا 
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *الله يا كوكو*
> *بجد صور ررررررررروعه*
> *سلم ايدك *


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا دونا ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _صلاوتك يا ام الفادى_
> 
> _شكراا كتيير كوكو لروعة وجمال الصور_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا تونى  ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> شكرا


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا تينا  ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*جميلة بجد *


----------



## was.muslim (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميلة بجد *


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

was.muslim قال:


> شكرا على الصور


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*صوره رائعه لكليه الطهر*
*شكرا kokoman *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بيتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## victor fahim (8 أغسطس 2009)

ايها البار الذى يفتح بابة للاشرار والخطاةأ منحنى أن أدخل وأرى جمالكفى انبهار ياكنز البركات الذى يرتوى حتى الظالمون هل تسمح ان اقتاد بك ؟لأنك انت الحياة لمن يلجأ اليك أنت هو الكاس الذى يروى النفس الجافة فتنسى الامها هل تمنحنى ان اشرب منك واكون حكيما بك واروى قصتك  أنت يامن عظمت جنس البشر الغير مستحق ان كلماتى تمدح معانى جميلة بمزميرك الرائعة يابن العظمة الذى صار طفلا صغيرا امنح ضعفى لاتكلم عن عظمتك يابن العلى الذى اراد مع المخلوقات الارضية امنحنى ان ترتفع كلماتى الى العلا لاتحدث عنك انت ياالهى الكلمة الناطقة المملوءة بالحياة والميمر العظيم الذى يعطى الغنى لمن يسمعة.منقول عن ميامر عن والدة الالة للقديس مار يعقوب السروجى


----------



## victor fahim (8 أغسطس 2009)

بفضلك انظر فان غناك يعطى بوفرة للبعيدين والقريبين .
وبابك مفتو ح ليدخل عندك الاخيار والاشرار فالكل فيك اغنياء ,وانت تغنى الجميع بلا كيلزأعطنى أن يكون حديثى غنى بك بالجمال ,فيصفك 
لآتكلم عن سبك واليك اتحدث عنك
لم يمل القديس يعقوب السروجى الصلاة الدائمة لكى يهبة اللة كلمة وحكمة ليتكلم عنة. فقد أدرك القديس عجزة الذاتى عن الشهادة للالهيات دون تدخل روح اللة القدوس ليعمل بنعمتة فية
كل من يتحدث عنك انما يفعل هذا بواسطتك ولاجلك لانك انت الكلمة والعقل والضمير 
فاءن أفكار النفس لاتحرك الا بك .والكلمات لاتحركالشفاة الابك فالشفتان لاتعطيان صوتا الا بامرك والاذن لالاتسمع الا ر أمك!


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المقدس (28 أغسطس 2009)

صور متحركة للسيدة العذراء وجميلة  الرب يبارك كل من لة تعب فى ذلك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا المقدس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

صور فى منتهى الجمال
ثانكس كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا سويتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام لك يا مريم​


----------



## Coptic FiDo (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على الصور 

تحفه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> السلام لك يا مريم​


 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

coptic fido قال:


> *شكرا على الصور *​
> 
> *تحفه*​


 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا فيدو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

